# International Stores---Korea/Phillippines



## MoneyMaker (Jul 26, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any MAC stores in Korea or the Phillippines? I'll be relocating to Korea next month...and noticed that there were MAC "Asia Exclusive" products...I'm hoping to try out a few. 

***Ooops! Sorry all. I forgot there was a store locator on the website. There's quite a few stores in Korea so I think I may be in luck. *woohoo*


----------



## oddinary (Jul 27, 2005)

Good luck with them! There aren't many Asian Exclusives, though! Only come once in a while, I s'pose.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 4, 2005)

MAC is sold in Rustan's, a department store in the Shangri-La Mall, Metro Manila.

I went there in December 2004 and they had a fair bit of LE stuff still available, like holiday sets. I should've picked up a mini tasti set! But I tried to be good...


----------



## AsianChick (Apr 24, 2006)

In the Philippines you can find MAC in Makati, at G4 (name of the mall)

OR at Rustan's Tower, in Shangri-la Mall in Mandaluyong


----------



## jacqdingle (Jun 1, 2006)

MAC is located in Glorietta 4, Ayala Center, Makati and Rustan's Tower inside Shangrila-Plaza in Ortigas Center


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 4, 2007)

You'd find MAC counters in most malls in Korea, like Samsung Plaza.
There'll be plenty of them.  If youre in seoul, you can always call the tourist info center ( its a four digit no. . maybe its 1330)  who has english language speakers.  You can ask them for directions to get the nearest mall that carries mac makeup.  Hope this helps.  By the way,
imported cosmetics are more expensive in korea.  But despite that,  they are pretty generous with samples and freebies.  Especially around Christmas.


----------



## goddessella (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jacqdingle* 

 
_MAC is located in Glorietta 4, Ayala Center, Makati and Rustan's Tower inside Shangrila-Plaza in Ortigas Center_

 
there's also one in @ marionnaud, mall of asia


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Not my thread but thanks for the info about MAC in Korea. I moved here in October and miss having a free standing store to actually look at the products. Ordering online can be such a pain.


----------

